
Mueller evidence used in disinformation campaign - tareqak
https://apnews.com/5fba681378c04f9fa96cf85cde39e764
======
tareqak
Direct quotes from the article:

Prosecutors say the vast majority of the files released by the Twitter account
were actually “junk material that has nothing to do with the case,” and were
included along with real files from the investigation in an attempt to
discredit it. An FBI analysis of the files found that only about 1,000 of the
300,000 released were real documents provided to Concord by Mueller’s team.
The Mueller documents were largely “images of political memes from Facebook
and other social media” that were posted during the 2016 election by the
Internet Research Agency, a Russian social media troll farm. Concord is
accused of funding IRA.

Prosecutors say that whoever created the webpage had access to at least some
of the material provided by Mueller in the case. They also say the FBI
determined the documents were not stolen from government servers.

